# sh!tty gas mileage 05' Nismo



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

im at around 2100 miles... my overall mileage is like 13.2!!! its around 12 for city right now and 17 for highway. i know its not fully broken in, but im wondering how much better is it going to get? its nowhere near the sticker of 15/20. i knew it wouldnt be 15 but i figured at least in the 14s for city. 


btw- this is using 93 octane also.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

atom said:


> im at around 2100 miles... my overall mileage is like 13.2!!! its around 12 for city right now and 17 for highway. i know its not fully broken in, but im wondering how much better is it going to get? its nowhere near the sticker of 15/20. i knew it wouldnt be 15 but i figured at least in the 14s for city.
> 
> 
> btw- this is using 93 octane also.


First off, save your money and run 87 octane in it! A couple of folks on here have done some pretty in-depth testing and have found that our truck gain absolutely nothing by using 93 octane fuel, no more power and no better gas mileage! So, at least your paychek will go a little further by using 87!

I'm getting about the same mileage as you. It was better last summer, but has taken a hit with this winter blend fuel. I have seen a bit of an increase since I installed the AirAid CAI, but only about 1 mpg overall. I'm hoping it will get better again this summer. The NISMO automatic 4X4 are geared the lowest of any of the models, so unfortunately, we take a real hit in the mpg department! The LE's and SE 6-speeds seem to get the best and of couse the 4X2's get better than the 4X4's. Your right foot is probably the biggest factor when it comes to these trucks and gas mileage, the lighter the better! Also, as the miles rack up, your gas mileage should improve. It's been my experience that most of the previous vehicles I've owned, the gas mileage starts to improve after between 5K and 6K have been put on the vehicle!


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

2005 NISMO 4x4... I got 17.9 mpg on the trip computer over the last 5000 miles between oil changes. 75% highway driving at 80 mph.

93 octane is a waste of money, in my opinion. No better mileage (and certainly not enough to cover the extra cost). The truck runs just fine on 87, and I ran a tank of 93 through it and couldn't see any power benefits, either.

If you drive a lot in town and accelerate heavily, you could easily get 13. Good gas mileage as much about how you drive as what you drive.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> 2005 NISMO 4x4... I got 17.9 mpg on the trip computer over the last 5000 miles between oil changes. 75% highway driving at 80 mph.
> 
> 93 octane is a waste of money, in my opinion. No better mileage (and certainly not enough to cover the extra cost). The truck runs just fine on 87, and I ran a tank of 93 through it and couldn't see any power benefits, either.
> 
> If you drive a lot in town and accelerate heavily, you could easily get 13. Good gas mileage is more about how you drive than what you drive.


I'm averaging about 16.7 now on my daily comute, I was averaging about 15.8 MPG before the AirAid CAI. I was consistantly getting 17.2 last summer, so I hope this summer I may be able to see 18+ MPG! I still have under 5K miles on the truck, and my commute is only 16 miles one way. I have not had it on a long highway trip, so I really don't know what it will get on an all highway tank, but I'm guessing it would be considerably better. My Explorer got a pretty consistant 18 MPG on my commute, and it got between 22 and 24 on a trip to Georgia and back. One of these days I'll have the opportunity to take it on a trip and see what it will do.


----------



## nemo (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm concerned about mileage already also. '06 2WD KC XE 5sp. Cruised the highway for many miles after picking it up. Supposed to get 25. I got 19. My '01 got 25-28 under similar driving.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

nemo said:


> I'm concerned about mileage already also. '06 2WD KC XE 5sp. Cruised the highway for many miles after picking it up. Supposed to get 25. I got 19. My '01 got 25-28 under similar driving.


Give it a chance to break in, it will get better! :thumbup:


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow! This gas mileage thing has been discussed to death here! A large displacement V6 moving a healthy chunk of truck is not going to get great mpg. I knew this and considered it seriously when deciding to purchase my truck. I decided the utility and fun factor of the truck outweighed the mpg issue. Also, unless this is your first new vehicle, everyone should know that any vehicle doesn't achieve its best mpg until it is "broken in". Sorry to sound like a grump, I'm just suprised to see so many posts about mpg when after all, we are driving trucks!


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

I can see on my trip computer that I'm getting 21-22mpg when I run at a constant 55-60 mph. At 60-70mph it goes down to 19mpg. However, when I start to get into some stop and go traffic it'll get down to 17.5-18.5mpg. So, I would say my tank average is around 17.5-20 mpg since most of my daily commute is on flat highway conditions. When I reset the computer it's not until I've started driving for a few minutes. Btw, at 65 mph my tach reads 2000rpm.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> ...The NISMO automatic 4X4 are geared the lowest of any of the models, so unfortunately, we take a real hit in the mpg department! The LE's and SE 6-speeds seem to get the best and of couse the 4X2's get better than the 4X4's. Your right foot is probably the biggest factor when it comes to these trucks and gas mileage, the lighter the better! Also, as the miles rack up, your gas mileage should improve. It's been my experience that most of the previous vehicles I've owned, the gas mileage starts to improve after between 5K and 6K have been put on the vehicle!


The SE CC 6-spd has the same gears as the Nismo KC 6-spd and I'm pretty sure they are slightly lower than the Nismo Autos. The difference is, we get to pick what rpm we shift and run at. But I agree, light foot = better mpg. My mpg has been down for almost 2 months, I've been trying to go light on the skinny pedal to see if I can get closer to where I was this summer. Unfortunately, I pass slow people daily on the way to work and I pass them quickly so I can get back on my side of the road...

One disadvantage the Nismo's have are the bigger tires. Not sure how much of a difference those make but once the Grabbers are dead I'll find out.

Winter gas, cold air (depending on where you are), not broken in...all conspiring to hurt your mileage.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Remember, your only at 2100 miles, I have found (05 Xterra , and '05 Fronty) that the ECU considers the engine "broken in" at 6,000 and you get a pretty damn serious MPG increase. I went from 15.4 (50/50) to 18.25MPG....in one tank of gas.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

I got no change at all


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I agree that you could see another 1-2mpg once the engine is fully broken in (6,000 miles) and the warm weather returns.

Run your tires with greater air pressure ... as close to the maximum on the sidewall as you dare (I run mine at the max pressure ... minus about 10-20%).

Keep all idling to an ABSOLUTE MINIMUM. I don't understand why people idle as much as they do.  

Change your oil and filter often at this point in the truck's life. Change it now (before 3,000 miles) and another couple changes before the 10,000 mile mark.

5W-30 recommended? use it (nothing thicker).


----------



## ScopeTx (Nov 9, 2005)

Remember, the EPA gas mileage estimates are based on speeds/driving patterns from the days when the speed limit on interstates was 55mph.

I just got back from a 2200 mile round trip to Indiana and did a lot of checking of gas mileage on my '05 NISMO CC. Been meaning to put together a detailed accounting and post it but have never gotten around to it. 

This is from memory so don't quote me on these numbers (don't have all my notes in front of me) but basically, driving a constant 60mph gets me about 21mpg or so. Driving a constant 75mph gets me about ~16mph. Driving 75 into a 20mph headwind got me about 14.5mpg.

My round trip to work is 76 miles. About 80-85% is driven with the cruise control set at 65 mph (less stressful to stay the speed limit and speeding only gets me there about 3 minutes sooner). Most of the other 15-20% is through 45-50mph zones with traffic and traffic lights. Measured over the entire gas tank, I can average 19mpg. I think that's pretty good.

The mpg's drop off very quickly when you get over 65mpg and plummet when you get over 70. It's as if the truck was specifically geared for the EPA methodology of measuring mpg's. 

-Scope


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

If i do a lot of highway running, i see 18-19 - i tend to drive rgiht around 65... 

however, when it started getting cold up here, the milage has dropped off about 1.5mpg... i blame it on the fuel, needing to use 4wd occasinally


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

i run 91 only for the additives...


----------



## codean (Jan 9, 2006)

*i get 27 on the way to denver!*



 atom said:


> im at around 2100 miles... my overall mileage is like 13.2!!! its around 12 for city right now and 17 for highway. i know its not fully broken in, but im wondering how much better is it going to get? its nowhere near the sticker of 15/20. i knew it wouldnt be 15 but i figured at least in the 14s for city.
> 
> 
> btw- this is using 93 octane also.


I average 27MPG from my house near Fairplay going to Denver. Of course it is downhill most of the way. Round trip I average 21Mpg. My average mileage going to and from work is 20.5. I think the higher altitude makes my truck run a little leaner.


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

unfortunately i do mostly city driving. id say over 60% of my driving is city. 

i reset the gas economy and started while city driving. i drove all day yesterday and this morning and its at 12.8mpg. I purposely drove with a light foot. im still on the same 93 octane tank of gas...i guess not that that matters anyway.

i feel like i have a different truck then most of you. today i have an hour commute on the highway. id say about 45 miles each direction. im going to reset the gauge and see what im getting on the highway.


----------



## 4x4NISMOguy (Nov 17, 2005)

atom said:


> unfortunately i do mostly city driving. id say over 60% of my driving is city.
> 
> i reset the gas economy and started while city driving. i drove all day yesterday and this morning and its at 12.8mpg. I purposely drove with a light foot. im still on the same 93 octane tank of gas...i guess not that that matters anyway.
> 
> i feel like i have a different truck then most of you. today i have an hour commute on the highway. id say about 45 miles each direction. im going to reset the gauge and see what im getting on the highway.


I'm in the same boat as you brother. I drive about 90% in the city, and when I do get on the highway it's stop and go (Bay area traffic.) My gas gauge usually hovers around 14.2, unless I really get on it, then it drops into the 13's. Oh, and I'm at about 2800 miles, so I'm hoping these numbers improve with a little more mileage on the engine.


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

inyourface1650 said:


> Remember, your only at 2100 miles, I have found (05 Xterra , and '05 Fronty) that the ECU considers the engine "broken in" at 6,000 and you get a pretty damn serious MPG increase. I went from 15.4 (50/50) to 18.25MPG....in one tank of gas.


Does this suggest that the ECU runs the engine richer during break in? If that is the case, how does the ECU reset procedure affect this?


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

there are a few things that CAN NOT be reset in the ecm - and also, it may just get the signal for milage from the computer controller for the dash ODO... (which is my guess)


----------



## sighter (Jul 12, 2005)

I get 15 to 17 average with 8500 miles on the odometer on my Nismo V6 2WD. I have never been able to get over 20. I pulled a trailer a few times weighing about 4000 lbs and got around 11 mpg. 

My mileage has not improved with break in. 

I still love my truck, it is just a thirsty little bugger!


----------



## ScopeTx (Nov 9, 2005)

Everyone should verify their odometer to be sure they're using actual mileage when they do the math for mpg's. Using a GPS and the interstate mileage markers, I've verified that my odometer is just over 3% low (3.2% to be closer to exact), meaning that for every 100 miles my odometer shows, I've actually travelled 103.2 miles. This also translates to 3.2% better gas mileage than the computer calculates (since it's using the odometer for mileage) and/or 3.2% better mpg's that I would calculate basis odometer and gasoline usage as measured when I fill up. It's not a whole lot, but if I calculate 18mpg when I fill up (or basis the computer), I get to add a little over 1/2 a mile per gallon for a true mpgh of 18.5.

Of course, you may find out that you're actually getting worse mileage if your odometer is rolling up the miles faster than actual.

-Scope


----------



## 2005fronty4banger (Aug 29, 2005)

This is why I like my 2.5. I get 24 to 26mpg like clock work. It has plenty of power to tow my camper and is smooth as glass.


----------



## Nitemare (Dec 28, 2005)

atom said:


> im at around 2100 miles... my overall mileage is like 13.2!!! its around 12 for city right now and 17 for highway. i know its not fully broken in, but im wondering how much better is it going to get? its nowhere near the sticker of 15/20. i knew it wouldnt be 15 but i figured at least in the 14s for city.
> 
> 
> btw- this is using 93 octane also.


My truck has around 15K on it now and we have just about the same gas milage figures. BTW I am using 87 octane. I guess that's what we get with the NISMO in the city . . .


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

Believe me, I too was wondering what was going on with the MPG.
Well, we have a total of 487 Miles on the truck Nismo CC 4x4.

We took a trip From the California Valley on 87 Octane, to Yosemite National Park. Drove around in the park, stop and go and drove back. Average MPG was 16. - believe it or not, I was expecting less considering all the hills i had to pull, but I drove without a heavy fut and only pushed the gas when I needed it. ALso had to drive around in 4 wheel drive due to snow and ice - If I can continue to get about 17, I wont' complain when you take into consideration that 1.) it is a truck 2.) we have pretty fat faces that we are pushing through the air 3.) I have an open bed and no cover and 4.) oh yeah...again, it's a truck 5.) Automatic 6.) geared for pulliing and hauling - not green peace members :thumbup:


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Jsee: I would pretty much have to agree with ya there .

Ya'll remember that the Nismos and the 6 speed trucks have 3.54's in the back which is not good for economy, great for towing.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

inyourface1650 said:


> Jsee: I would pretty much have to agree with ya there .
> 
> Ya'll remember that the Nismos and the 6 speed trucks have 3.54's in the back which is not good for economy, great for towing.



From what I can find, these are the final drive ratios:
KC Nismo 6-spd (4x4): 3.692
KC Nismo Auto (4x2): 3.133
KC Nismo Auto (4x4): 3.351
CC Nismo (4x4) : 3.357
CC Nismo (4x2) : 3.133
KC SE Auto (4x2): 3.133
KC SE Auto (4x4): 3.133
CC SE Auto (4x2): 3.133
CC SE Auto (4x4): 3.357
KC SE 6-spd (4x2): 3.538
KC SE 6-spd (4x4): 3.538
CC SE 6-spd (4x2): 3.538
CC SE 6-spd (4x4): 3.692
KC LE (4x2): 2.937
KC LE (4x4): 3.133
CC LE (4x2): 3.133
CC LE (4x4): 3.357


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2005)

i drove with a very light foot the past work week. i never went above 65mph. i did a little more highway than usual. I also got my first oil change. I reset the clock around tuesday (after my oil change) I averaged 16.4-17.2 in the last 3 days. I think that more highway driving would have easily bumped that up to 18 easy. What I noticed was that on the highway...it would steadily climb 1/10th mile every few minutes. In 40 minutes of highway driving, the average went up .4 mile. I would then loose that .4 of a mile gain within 20 minutes of city/burbs driving. So I can definetly see how continuous city driving would really make this truck suck down the gas. 

It was also considerably warmer this whole week then last. Dunno if that really makes a difference.

well...I gotta stay light on my foot and try to take the highway more!!!

the funny thing is my company pays for all my gas. why do i even care??


----------



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

*First Data Point*

I have an 06 Nismo 6 speed KC still sipping the fill from the dealer. In mixed driving 50% local 50% hiway, mileage appears to be about 15-15.5 mpg. I am driving like a fraidy cat given the newness of the truck. So......I see increasing mpg as the engine settles in.......but a punch or two in second gear to 60 mph may negate the gain. There is something biblical about the way Nissan tempted us with the gobs of engine torque. Is there a man (or women) who can resist? :cheers:


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

I have a one word answer for that, NO.
When I'm waiting for the green at the line and it turns, I punch it and leave the rest behind.
:cheers:


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Argo73 said:


> I have a one word answer for that, NO.
> When I'm waiting for the green at the line and it turns, I punch it and leave the rest behind.
> :cheers:


I completely agree. If ya got it, then use it!! Nothing worse than people in sports cars who putt putt putt away from a light. C'mon, GO!!!

It's not like I'm burning rubber or anything, but I don't wait around for the light to get any greener either.

:cheers:


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

After consistently getting between 15 and 16 mpg, I was eager to see what I'd get after some extended highway miles. Averaging over 80 mph, I was over 18 mpg. So it really is stop and go that kills the gas mileage 


- Greg -


----------



## drmwm (Jul 5, 2006)

*87 v. 93 octane*



msubullyfan said:


> 2005 NISMO 4x4... I got 17.9 mpg on the trip computer over the last 5000 miles between oil changes. 75% highway driving at 80 mph.
> 
> 93 octane is a waste of money, in my opinion. No better mileage (and certainly not enough to cover the extra cost). The truck runs just fine on 87, and I ran a tank of 93 through it and couldn't see any power benefits, either.
> 
> If you drive a lot in town and accelerate heavily, you could easily get 13. Good gas mileage as much about how you drive as what you drive.


Are you saying that I can run 87 octane in my 04 with a supercharger? Sure would help... but the owners manual explicitly states ONLY 93 octane.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

I wouldnt run 87 in a SC truck If I were you. I have heard 89 runs ok. But as soon as the engine detects knocking (caused by low octane) it KILLS your boost....try it, you cant damage anything, but you will notice the thing going dog slow.


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

I was in the 14 and change boat for a while. That was mostly driving the 10 minutes to work in the suburbs and around town. I usually filled up every 10 days, about. Last week I was up to 15.6, I coast as much as possible, while doing the speed limit. I still get those jerks who want to drive 60 down a residentail street (30mph) but I dont listen to thier honking.

1) Coasted when i could
2) let the engine do the breaking
3) sped up going down hill and coasted up with hills (the engine stains more to pull you up then down  )

I am in no hurry to get anywhere so I try to keep the engine at around 2000rpm when giving it gas. I know its a truck and that its not going to get good mpg but I am getting 315mpg (by the computer) and my math usually says I am getting about .1-.3 better than the computer says. thats an extra day or 2 of gas every fill up, I am up to filling my truck every 14-15 days (as good as my old 4 banger toyota)


----------



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

Just filled up today. 2006 SE KC 4.0L, automatic with 2.937 gears. Total miles on truck are 435. Miles per gallon was 19.3. I use Chevron regular 86 octane. About 70% in town the rest was highway. I'm really pleased.


----------



## pdxfj (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm very happy with what my '06 CC SE 4x4 gets. Although on a trip I took a couple of months ago I can tell the 6cyl lacks a bit in grunt to get over mountain passes. My Dakota with a 8cyl 318 did a lot better, but at a huge cost in terms of fuel economy.

I do mostly city driving, and with the Dakota I'd get about 180miles out of a tank (22 gallon). I remember one time having to go about 30 miles to the next city just up the freeway. Got stuck in bumper to bumper snails pace traffic for 3 1/2 hours to get there. Used and entire tank of gas.

I'm able to get about 330-350 per tank out of the fronty.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

I am very happy with the mpg in my truck on the highway-I just us the truck computer and in my CC NISMO 4x4 Auto I average anywhere from 17 to 23 mpg 75mph with cruise in town isn't too bad 14-15 mpg wayyyy better that my 4.0 cherokee and easily twice the power!


----------



## brain (Jun 29, 2005)

I used to have a 2 mile drive to work that was all stop and go. I got between 13.5-14 mpg when I did this kind of driving. ('05 LE v6 CC 4x4) Now, I have a new job, and I have mostly highway miles. I get 18-19 now, but that is mostly faster driving. As mentioned earlier in the thread, going about 60 mph, I can get about 20-21 mpg.


----------



## peters1977 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi, 

I just got my new 06 Frontier CC LE 4x4 and I was testing the mileage for a while now. Today I had 2100 miles and I am no sure whether the engine is fully broken in. In either case I get about 280-285 miles on a full tank. In a beginning I was getting about 16mpg, but now I am averaging 19 (highway commute to work). If I stay under 60 I am able to get little more over 19mpg, but that is hard as I usually drive 70mph on average. 


Polacko


----------



## jaredwaterman (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey Buddy, 
how is your 05 Xterra....I am thinking hard about the 06 Xterra


----------



## earl1z19 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have on 05 Le CC with an access cover on the bed 4x4. I consistantly get over 20 mpg in mixed driving. Granted that about 60% is highway driving. My truck came with out any type of tow package so I am wondering if it might be geared a little differently than others.
I have since added the hitch and tow a 5000 pound boat reguarly during the summer season. The truck pulls great!
Locally I get about 19.2 Mpg.
I recently took a trip fom Pittsburgh to the outer banks in NC and averaged 22.3 for the entire 1100 mile trip.
I do have somewhat conservitive driving habits but I drive close to 75 on the highway. I now have 33000 miles on the truck with literally no problems


----------



## jaredwaterman (Oct 16, 2006)

Thx Buddy ....I am close now to picking one up. I am trying for an Xterra S with the Manual Transmisson. Hard to find one....
Jdub


----------



## BDH4.0 (Oct 20, 2006)

DONNOT run anything other than 87 octane in your truck unless it is modified!!! Octane is the resisatance to burn, the higher the number the harder it is to burn it. So if you are running a higher octane you are not burning all the fuel, drowning your cat and sending the engine false signals lessening engine life. And another thing the gasoline "additives" that the higher grades have are B.S., if you are really THAT worried about it run some STP or Sea foam through it every oil change.


Sorry I know this is delayed but it needed to be said.


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, I crossed the 7500 mark and fior the last 3 fuel ups I am getting ober 20MPG and thats stop and go, run around town traffic. Only about 3 trips to boston on the highway. I have tried to change my driving and now its really second nature. The key has been the speed limit. I tested it out and doing the speed limit got me an extra 2mpg on each tank. I even crossed the 400 miles per tank, although I never go that far, usually fill back up at a quarter tank but thats still 350-375 per fill :woowoo:


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

18.5 ish for me still but thats with 285/75/16 trxus. I expect I'll be down around 16 in january due to the cold weather and winter gas since I was down around 17.5 last winter with stock tires and no lift. I'll never see a 400mile tank with these tires but I'm ok with that.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

jaredwaterman said:


> Hey Buddy,
> how is your 05 Xterra....I am thinking hard about the 06 Xterra


You talking to me?

We like the Xterra. Its pretty much our frontier with back seats : ). The xterra gets slightly worse gas mileage than my truck, about 1MPG worse. It also doesnt tow as well, but other than that man. It rides about the same, it runs about the same on highway trips, its a bit easier to park. Thats about it!


----------



## thrillhouse (Oct 29, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Give it a chance to break in, it will get better! :thumbup:



The XE blows so hard for gas mileage I kick myself everyday for buying the XE I have the worst of both worlds, no power and crappy gas mileage........ I dont have a heavy foot,
I keep my truck tuned well, airfilter always cleaned, tires always inflated, oil changes often
and since Ive bought I have put 15k on it and the mileage maybe got better by about 1mpg
Im upside down on the payments so I cant trade it in for an se or le so at least I can have power and crappy mpg........other than that it is reliable only thing I have had to do is cut off a stupid heat sheild that rattled like crazy since day one, finally got pissed off at the noise put it on my rack at work and took the grinder to it haha.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

thrillhouse said:


> The XE blows so hard for gas mileage I kick myself everyday for buying the XE I have the worst of both worlds, no power and crappy gas mileage........ I dont have a heavy foot,
> I keep my truck tuned well, airfilter always cleaned, tires always inflated, oil changes often
> and since Ive bought I have put 15k on it and the mileage maybe got better by about 1mpg
> Im upside down on the payments so I cant trade it in for an se or le so at least I can have power and crappy mpg........other than that it is reliable only thing I have had to do is cut off a stupid heat sheild that rattled like crazy since day one, finally got pissed off at the noise put it on my rack at work and took the grinder to it haha.


Are you talking about a 4-cyl? I know the newer 4-cyl isn't supposed to get as high MPG as the older one. My '04 XE has averaged around 26 MPG over varying conditions (~60% highway) for the last 12k miles. What are you getting?


----------



## thrillhouse (Oct 29, 2005)

I have the 05 and Im getting the same as the v6 guys, around 18 mpg


----------



## allaboutatv (Aug 12, 2006)

I have an 06 frontier with the 4.0 and i have been averaging since i'ce had the truck around 21.5 mpg.


----------



## thrillhouse (Oct 29, 2005)

allaboutatv said:


> I have an 06 frontier with the 4.0 and i have been averaging since i'ce had the truck around 21.5 mpg.



HAHAHA Im totally getting hose with this stupid truck, I retract my previous statement of "the same mileage as v6 guys" I get worse haha, I cant wait to trade this thing in


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I can't get the mileage some of these other guys report getting! I'm averaging about 16.7 mpg right now. It was up around 18 over the summer, but now that they are pumping the winter blend, it's gone to crap again!


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Interesting, I get almost the exact opposite results as you 05NISMO4X4. Higher in Winter and less in Summer.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Z_Rated said:


> Interesting, I get almost the exact opposite results as you 05NISMO4X4. Higher in Winter and less in Summer.


I've got about a year's worth of observations now and I think it's the same for me. My MPG really took a hit during AC season. It'll be interesting now to compare averages month by month as this next year rolls along.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

This is my second Winter and Paul and I have identical trucks. I can get a little better mileage than he reports while it's dead opposite as far as time of year and seasonal fuel mixtures. I just thought it was odd. One thing I think that might have proved helpful for seasonal comparisons is temperature, just not sure how to average it out over each tankful. 
Anyways, I'm interested to hear about your findings in the future. Z


----------

